# breeding sailfin mollys



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a 10g tank that I set up to start breeding some livebearers was thinking about some sailfin mollys. I have breed swordtails before and schooled guppies was wondering if mollys are just as quick with the breeding process. I have a 5g set up with an internal overflow to separate baby's from mom when born.not to house them in putting pregnant female in the 5 when she is about do then will move them out when bigger than food back to the 10. So are mollys quick breeders or is there another type that is colorful an quick


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Breeding Molly's is almost the same deal as with the swords! Really the only difference is their two different fish.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

So the females an males will eat the babies. Isn't there another livebearer like guppies that breed often an don't eat their babes


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok got fish today I went with lyletail mollys cause they look better. I got couple dalmation an couple silver then one flame the silver female is already pregnant so will hopefully have more soon


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

You picked out a few nice fish. Your only issue is going to be that they will cross breed and you will end up with mixed fish. Also guppies will eat their fry, any livebearer will wat fry. Most egg layers will eat their eggs just the same.


----------



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

Keep up on your water changes and plant the tank heavily and you can raise generations of mollies together. Mollies don't deal with overcrowding as well as other livebearers do so be careful about population numbers.Good Luck


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

The sail-like dorsal fin with Molly's harder than others (round tail or Lyra). It takes longer until he has trained long fin. Sometimes the feature is not again. The males are incompatible. One dominates.
If the pool contains enough plants that young fish are safe. Put on the glass floor some broken pieces of earthen pots. The hollow down.
After birth, the young fish to hide under. Later, they go between the plants up to the floating plant leaves. The need to fill their swim bladder, otherwise it remain belly sliders.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

There are different ways. Mollienesia sphenops and Mollienesia velifera. The greater.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Catfisherpro, don't know why evryone else ignored this fact, but I'm going to say it! A 10gal is way too small for this project. Mollys should grow out to 4" fish and as someone said before don't take well to crowding. Your project is 40gal Brooder or up for tank size.

Next, as stated before the mollys will cross breed. As long as they are for your enjoyment no problem, but for sale is not a good idea.

As for fry eating, yes they eat fry and in a 10gal fry have no where to hide regardless of what you put in. I'd float plastic plants and look for fry there.

I figure you know, but it is worth saying, mollys are semi-brackish fish and need salt. I use solar salt and reef crystals. Additionally, mollys like slightly lower temps and will be more resistent to disease if the two things above are followed.

Endlers Livebearers, Least Killies, most goodied do not eat their own fry. The first two are appropriate in a 10gal.

If you really want a low budget cool project, this summer buy a $15 kiddie pool and place 4-6 females and a male molly of the same color in it. If you put floating stuff, anything that floats and some bottom clutter by summers end you will end up with 5" original adults and 20 or so 3"-4" fry. Maybe you can trade the fry for a larger tank as mollys, swords and platys need something bigger than a 10gal.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Well I've been thinking of moving them to there actual home a 50g. That's the whole reason I'm breeding to restock my 50 its looking bare. I have a 5g that has a overflow that separates the fry. An yes I have been thinking about doing the lil pool thing been reading that's a good way to breed them.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I have found that if I keep my Mollys, swords, platy adults feed really well and have a lot of floating debris densely situated the adults leave the fry alone for the most part. They will eat a few, they are usually the runts. I currently have 2 20L tanks that started with 8 large breeder swords in each. From those I know have approximatly 25 fry approximately 2"-2 1/2" long. I have had them seven weeks. I feed my fish flake food 3-4 times daily and live baby brine shrimp 2-3 times daily. 

I have used the exact same set up and feeding schedule with mollys and got the same results.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I feed them brine shrimp in morning an flake at night and an occasional bloodworms. I moved them today into the 50g with alot of plants I can't do alot of floating plants cause I have alot of surface movement the only plant that covers top is my dwarf lillies. My ohter plants are about half tank high.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

If you use plastic plants and don't anchor them it works well. The plastic is stiff and the adults don't like the feel so they don't pursue the fry that vigorously.

A good trick I use is to take your 10gal and a plastic pasta colander to use as a breeding trap. Wedge the colander into the ten so there is 2 1/2"-3" of water inside. Once your female gets a very squared chested move her to the colander in the 10gal. When she throws, the fry go right out through the holes. You can rear them for 3-4 weeks in the 10gal then move them in with mom and dad. If your female jusps out, use a piece of plexe glass or a paper plate to cover the top of the colendar. Use this methond and you should have 30 plus fish in two month flat.


----------

